# NGD: Daemoness Custom Cimmerian (With the ripple inlay\water theme)



## Roo (Aug 11, 2010)

First of all, to all those following the build thread (http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...-custom-7-in-production-the-prog-machine.html) I'm awfully sorry I've been out of contact recently, I moved out, I moved in, I Moved out again and moved in again, and now I'm moving out again. So I have no internets and am borrowing some off a friend. 

So any replies I get for this I will take a good while before I can read and reply, so do have some patience. But.....


IT IS FINISHED!

I gigged it twice already and its been simply sublime. It sounds freaking awesome, it soars above in leads and bites like hell in riffing. Also it goes acoustiphonic and sounds positively Elysian!

Now I know the simpletons may not be able to control outbursts of cutesy lolcat words such as "O Hai" "O Rly" or "O FUCKRIGHTOFF" but know that those words are not even considered pleasantries in the context of this piece of art. Dylan's work should not be regarded with such deplorable slang. This guitar is beyond words. Usually I'd try to be funny or make some smart remarks about it, but I just can't, it humbles me in a way I cannot bring myself to try and compliment it with bad humour. I even tried to do some decent photography with some props from "Honest Roo's Discount Pretension Warehouse" but they ended up looking insulting

So Without further ado, here is my Daemoness Cimmerian Custom 7 String

First off - Specs

Spalt Maple Body in Natural Satin Finish
Quilted Maple Top in Thru Blue\green finish
Contemporary Carve Option
3 piece flamed maple neck
Fat D shaped neck (For my big old hands)
Ebony Fretboard with Custom Ripple Inlay in Mother of Pearl
White Binding
Sperzel Custom Matte Trim Lok tuners
DAEMONATOR Nut
Wide string spacing
Set Neck
Bareknuckle Crawler and VHII Humbucker combo
3 Way switching with Coil Tap
16 Position EQ Tonestyler Mid preserving Tone Pot
Graphtech Acoustiphonic Piezos with Mid\Dark Switching via push\push volume pot. Off\Mix\On switching
Hopshot bridge plate with Graphtech string saver saddles (Housing the acoustiphonics of course)
Angled Jack socket


I think thats it, here's a tasty quote though

"That guitar literally looks like fucking water, I'm definitely glad you're getting exactly what you were looking for. Not blue quilted maple, but a chunk of tonewater with some BKPs and strings  fuck......"

From Shogunate (Thanks man, I really appreciate your kind words)

PICTURES (Courtesy of Dylan, in the workshop and in St Mary Redcliffe Church Bristol)





























































































Those are the pictures Dylan took with me.

I took some myself but some of the pictures are shite, some of them were ok so here are the ones that weren't awful.































Please note here that I don't have the Abalone tipped control knobs anymore, they were just too much. Anyone want them?











All I can say is that this thing totally slays. I'd not want to be so arrogant as to ask for this for myself, but I cannot think of anyone more deserving than Dylan for GOTM. So If anyone of you like this as much I do, vote this in next months GOTM for Dylan. A Luthier THIS good needs recognition. Admittedly Nolly's is up on the GOTM at the moment, so either really.

I'll shut up now.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 11, 2010)

YUM!


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Aug 11, 2010)

GOTM!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## Johnboy_Ice (Aug 11, 2010)

HOLY ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
everything about that guitar is gorgeous.... I freaking LOVE that inlay too man.

Congrats!!!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, very amazing work, I love the inlay. The upper horn is a bit long for my tastes, but overall it is an amazing instrument.


----------



## Izebecool (Aug 11, 2010)

One of the best looking guitars I've ever seen. You my friend have awesome taste. Congratz man.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 11, 2010)

Amazing guitar! The finish is beautiful, and the water inlay is very well done!
Congrats Roo


----------



## Skyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Best inlay I've ever seen, hands down. 
absolutely stunning man!


----------



## GeoMantic (Aug 11, 2010)

I remember seeing the first thread about this build a while ago, and when the other Daemoness thread popped up the other day, I was wondering when this would show up.

That's perfect though, that inlay is amazing, and I love the color. The natural wood on the back is incredible as well.


----------



## matt397 (Aug 11, 2010)

That inlay is just awesome. Simply incredible.


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 11, 2010)

Fucking awesome pictures man! Might be in Bristol on Friday, we should get the two together in one place


----------



## JakSchitt (Aug 11, 2010)

That is quite possibly, not just the best 7 string ive ever seen, but the best guitar ive ever seen full stop! Incredible mate seriously!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 11, 2010)

FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP


No joke, that is one of the nicest guitars I've ever seen. The finish is beautiful and that inlay is amazing. I love the look and feel of water and how it moves, and that has been reflected in this guitar beautifully. It looks like you could swim in it. Videos plz! This is definitely getting my vote for GOTM, though it is close with Nolly's.


----------



## jerome snail (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice guitar, but I realy don't like the headstock...


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 11, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Fucking awesome pictures man! Might be in Bristol on Friday, we should get the two together in one place


----------



## Nonservium (Aug 11, 2010)

I am simply in awe.

That is fantastic in every regard.


----------



## Rotatous (Aug 11, 2010)

That inlay...


----------



## technomancer (Aug 11, 2010)

Dylan definitely does some amazing work, congrats 

Still love the hell out of that inlay 

Nominated for GoTM... shame yours and Nolly's are up in the same month. Also a shame there is no damn front page to highlight the winners anymore


----------



## SYLrules88 (Aug 11, 2010)

dont have words to describe this! i dont know if i like the shade of blue or the inlay better.


----------



## Fred (Aug 11, 2010)

That turned out as stunning as expected. Congrats man, glad you're digging it! And St Mary's Redcliffe is a badass photoshoot location, haha.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Aug 11, 2010)

... (<- no words)


----------



## Murmel (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks like Deamoness is some true European awesomesauce


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 11, 2010)

Staggeringly jawesome.....I think Dylan's creations have just moved to the top of my GAS list!


----------



## AfroSamurai (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks incredible  and that inlay is pure win


----------



## thesimo (Aug 11, 2010)

oh SHIIIIIIIIIT SON!!

it looks like actual fucking water! fucking amazing!


----------



## thyrteen13 (Aug 11, 2010)

That is probably the coolest inlay i have ever seen!


----------



## Murmel (Aug 11, 2010)

May I ask how much that thing went for? Just want an aproximate estimate for some similar build.


----------



## jbcrazy (Aug 11, 2010)

Dude that has to be one of my favorite guitars of all time.


----------



## whosdealin (Aug 11, 2010)

Incredible man,...... What covers are over those BK pickups ? Normally the Bk pickups have exposed pole pieces.


----------



## german7 (Aug 11, 2010)

too much beautiful


----------



## drmosh (Aug 11, 2010)

amazing! I almost like the back better than the quilted top. Delicious


----------



## orb451 (Aug 11, 2010)

Win. Win. Win.

That guitar is 1000% win. The inlay. The color. The front. The back. The whole. Fucking. Thing.

Win.

You sir are one lucky 'sumbitch


----------



## technomancer (Aug 11, 2010)

Murmel said:


> May I ask how much that thing went for? Just want an aproximate estimate for some similar build.



Just use the Daemoness online quote form

Dmoness Guitars : Custom Quote Form


----------



## mrhankey87 (Aug 11, 2010)

just WOW.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 11, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Just use the Daemoness online quote form
> 
> Dmoness Guitars : Custom Quote Form


Yes I know, but I'm just too lazy to do that right now


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 11, 2010)

Amazing inlays dude!


----------



## Demonsev7en (Aug 11, 2010)

That guitar is freaking beautiful!

I LOVE the finish and the inlay! it all looks so smart and pretty...

GAS.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 11, 2010)

Murmel said:


> Yes I know, but I'm just too lazy to do that right now



Plus, it says right on there to only use if for serious inquiries.


----------



## TimSE (Aug 11, 2010)

Mate we have to have a jam sometime with this and my bullet! im getting a new bullet made properly for me by a pro luthier so if i can get i tdone in time il bring that too ha


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 11, 2010)

Sephiroth952 said:


> GOTM!



This. 

Fucking amazing.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Aug 11, 2010)

HOLY FUCK LOOK AT THE INLAY

That is an amazing looking guitar. I hope it plays as well as it looks. Happy NGD!


----------



## shadscbr (Aug 11, 2010)

WOW, the wood choices and inlay detail are amazing...congrats! 

Shad


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 11, 2010)

i... i just... i need to go and lie down a little... this is too much perfection for me...

congrats-a-lot, man! it's AMAIZNG!


----------



## t o k u g a w a (Aug 11, 2010)

WOW........ So. much. win.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 11, 2010)

OMNOMNOMN.

I have been waiting for this NGD, and it delivered in a big way. Possibly the only thing I don't like is the chrome bridge baseplate, I think it would look better black, but other than that, HUGE MEGA WIN.


----------



## haffner1 (Aug 11, 2010)

That guitar has only one glaring flaw. - It is not owned by me!


----------



## Xaios (Aug 11, 2010)

Also, we need clips, vids, the whole damn works. GIVE US SOME PIEZO ACTION!!


----------



## Roo (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks guys, and super thanks for the nominations. Dylan deserves so much praise.

@Nolly - Can't do Friday: BLOODSTOCK!!!!

I paid £2032 for this, and I sourced some parts myself at some extra expense, but this is the most techy thing Dylan has ever done, and the most expensive he's made to date. And Its still that cheap!

I'll get some vids up at some point, obviously the whole house and no internet situation is going to set me back, but I'll get it done. 

@Tim - Set phasers to Jam son!


So many thanks for the kind words guys. Dylan will be checking this out as well!

If you want to see and hear it also why not try coming to see us (Oceanus) Live?

DO IT


----------



## ibbyfreak13 (Aug 11, 2010)

it is just too amazing for words i am willing to say you just got gotm hands down!!!! beautiful, enjoy!


----------



## splinter8451 (Aug 11, 2010)

Holyomgwtfbbq.

That is the greatest guitar I have ever seen.


----------



## jsousa (Aug 11, 2010)

unreal bro. unreal.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Aug 11, 2010)

Dont even know what to say about this guitar. Simply put... It's one of the nicest guitars I have ever seen. 
How is the sound on that? Is it too bright, it being maple body maple top ebony board?
Anyways, congrats on such a beauty, and please thank Dylan, for creating such art with his guitars.
P.S. GOTY


----------



## kmanick (Aug 11, 2010)

that is freaking awesome!!!
that's got to be one of the coolest guitars I've ever seen!


----------



## Furtive Glance (Aug 11, 2010)

That really is a stunning work of art!


----------



## metal_sam14 (Aug 11, 2010)

You win.


----------



## Philligan (Aug 11, 2010)

Holy shit.

Congratulations. I can't believe how awesome that guitar looks. And that fucking inlay!


----------



## Whiskey_Funeral (Aug 12, 2010)

Is this real life?


----------



## emperor_black (Aug 12, 2010)

Its as if I'm dreaming...a dream about one of the most beautiful guitars there ever was!


----------



## tekkadon d (Aug 12, 2010)

thats hectic! and that inlay great idea


----------



## shogunate (Aug 12, 2010)

I usually don't have a taste for inlays but that is hands down the sickest inlay EVER 

Again, I'm so glad this came together for you, that guitar really is one of the ones that transcends and blurs the line between guitars and art. And of course channeling the water gods into your fingertips for gentle flowing liquid leads, roaring rivers of riffs and tsunami whirlwind tempests of audio assault. 

Can't congratulate you enough. Or give this guitar enough thumbs up, kudos, praise, rep, ogles, fappage, whatever the hell else


----------



## shogunate (Aug 12, 2010)

I usually don't have a taste for inlays but that is hands down the sickest inlay EVER 

Again, I'm so glad this came together for you, that guitar really is one of the ones that transcends and blurs the line between guitars and art. And of course channeling the water gods into your fingertips for gentle flowing liquid leads, roaring rivers of riffs and tsunami whirlwind tempests of audio assault. 

Can't congratulate you enough. Or give this guitar enough thumbs up, kudos, praise, rep, ogles, fappage, whatever the hell else


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 12, 2010)

"...And Yes: Those shitty pixelated labels are part of the finish"



G-LOUSE dude, I'd whack it


----------



## dan0151 (Aug 12, 2010)

the nuts.....


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 12, 2010)

Roo said:


> @Nolly - Can't do Friday: BLOODSTOCK!!!!



Übergash


----------



## Deadfall (Aug 12, 2010)

Fucking win sir...fucking win.GOTM


----------



## Invader (Aug 12, 2010)

Holy sh*tballs, that's an epic guitar and epic pics to top it off! Just unbelievable.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 12, 2010)

Sex! Pure fucking sex! That is AMAZING! I love the two woods, looks killer. And that inlay has to be one of *the* coolest I've ever seen. You sir are one lucky dude.


Rev.


----------



## Jinogalpa (Aug 12, 2010)

wow that inlay is perfect, this guitar is absolutely badass.


----------



## BigK (Aug 12, 2010)

I am sooooo Jealous! That inlay is simply incredible! the front horns really remind me of maverick f1/species horns.

A really Special guitar that I hope you enjoy for years to come!!!


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 12, 2010)

That is beyond gorgeous


----------



## emperor_black (Aug 12, 2010)

how much did it cost? Just a ballpark figure if you dont want to reveal the real numbers?


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 12, 2010)

Dude that thing looks insane. It is so beautiful. That inlay is just simply amazing.


----------



## jerome snail (Aug 12, 2010)

emperor_black said:


> how much did it cost? Just a ballpark figure if you dont want to reveal the real numbers?





Roo said:


> Thanks guys, and super thanks for the nominations. Dylan deserves so much praise.
> 
> @Nolly - Can't do Friday: BLOODSTOCK!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 12, 2010)

Roo said:


> I paid £2032 for this, and I sourced some parts myself at some extra expense, but this is the most techy thing Dylan has ever done, and the most expensive he's made to date. And Its still that cheap!
> 
> I'll get some vids up at some point, obviously the whole house and no internet situation is going to set me back, but I'll get it done.


 
Man that is a bargain for such a beautiful custom guitar. I look forward to seeing these videos.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 12, 2010)

Roo said:


> I paid £2032 for this, and I sourced some parts myself at some extra expense, but this is the most techy thing Dylan has ever done, and the most expensive he's made to date. And Its still that cheap!



Wait, so that crazy-assed Sacred Heart guitar was LESS that that


----------



## Xaios (Aug 12, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Wait, so that crazy-assed Sacred Heart guitar was LESS that that



Wow, forgot about that one. Agreed, as nice as Roo's is, that Sacred Heart guitar belongs in a museum behind bullet-proof glass.


----------



## The Somberlain (Aug 12, 2010)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMNNN!!!


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 12, 2010)

The Jesus guitar sold for £2120 including a case, so I guess once you factor in the parts that Roo provided, his guitar would be more expensive.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 12, 2010)

Holy FUCK!


----------



## technomancer (Aug 12, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> The Jesus guitar sold for £2120 including a case, so I guess once you factor in the parts that Roo provided, his guitar would be more expensive.



Cool that makes perfect sense. Thanks for the info 

I have this odd idea for a takeoff on that guitar... but instead of Jesus and the Sacred Heart do an alien with a DNA strand, the whole thing with a green tint  Maybe the next time I get a big bonus 

Roo sorry for the temporary thread jack


----------



## dooredge (Aug 13, 2010)

VERY nice! Congrats on a stunning guitar!


----------



## AxeHappy (Aug 13, 2010)

I can't stop looking at the inlay in the first picture. It actually looks like water. Like actually. 

My jaw literally dropped. Unbelieveable.


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 13, 2010)

Seriously, I always liked "water themed" guitars, and I've been planning a custom one for ages but this clearly surpasses all my expectations.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 13, 2010)

That is gorgeous.  

I love that inlay too, very nice! Definitely GOTM material too.


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 13, 2010)

best inlay ever. the woodwork is stunning, too. congrats!!!


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Wait, so that crazy-assed Sacred Heart guitar was LESS that that



If you guys don't mind me asking can someone post a link to this Sacred Heart guitar? I tried Googling it and got some weird shit like this:







LOL.


Rev.


----------



## Daggorath (Aug 13, 2010)

I said it in the build thread but that inlay is awesome. I usually hate inlays, but that's just classy.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 13, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> If you guys don't mind me asking can someone post a link to this Sacred Heart guitar? I tried Googling it and got some weird shit like this:



The Daemoness gallers page for it is here Dmoness Guitars : Gallery - 'Jesus of Nazareth' Cimmerian


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks man! 


Rev.


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 13, 2010)

That is hands down the coolest inlay I've ever seen on a guitar.


----------



## distortedtempo (Aug 13, 2010)

that guitar is just sexy that inlay looks amazing


----------



## Joelan (Aug 13, 2010)

sweet merciful christ


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 13, 2010)

Sweet motherfuckin jesus


----------



## Pat_s1t (Aug 14, 2010)

Nolly posted this over on UG a while ago, I personally think it looks nicer than his. Then again, I usually go for brighter quilt tops so maybe that's why. That inlay is a piece of art in itself too, I mean that guitar is just gorgeous.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 14, 2010)

Fucking hell... This is beautiful stuff man, just gorgeous.

Well, this just confirms Dylan as one of only 3 builders I would get to make me a guitar at this point  Hopefully I'll have a job soon 

Congrats again dude, that thing is amazing!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 14, 2010)

The inlay is incredible, but I think a black bridge would have looked better than a bare silver. Still, the nicest Daemoness I've seen by some margin.


----------



## powergroover (Aug 14, 2010)

that inlay = 
no, the whole guitar is


----------



## Demeyes (Aug 14, 2010)

That guitar is really something! Congrats!


----------



## playstopause (Aug 14, 2010)

Totally EPIC guitar.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 15, 2010)

Shiiiieeeeett!! That thing is amazing! Dylan is delivering too many beautiful guitars 

(This might be NFSW... Beware)


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Aug 15, 2010)

Dear mother of god, dude, that is one of the most stunning guitars i have ever seen... lord almighty. amazing. and that inlay is probably the best inlay inlay i've ever seen. wow.


----------



## gfactor (Aug 15, 2010)

Coolest inlay I've ever seen


----------



## Lasik124 (Aug 15, 2010)

This looks Just. Friggen stunning.


----------



## HaloHat (Aug 16, 2010)

GOTM? I would put that in my top 10 best ever. 
Shape - Kills
Head Stock Shape- Does not suck.
Controls - Awesome. Location not bad either ha. 
The StellarTone tone POT is going on my Strictly 7 too. I respect your build just for having that 
Inlay - I would have put it somewhere where it didn't matter, maybe up at the widest point of the board. I don't like inlays that flow [pun] outside the 12th fret. I get confused ez haha. IOTM lol. Badazz inlay. Art, like the rest of the guitar ha.
Binding - Looks great on your build. It looks "right".
Mojo - 100%

Yeah, add me to the list of "if you ever wanna sell that guitar". Really.


----------



## Disco Volante (Aug 16, 2010)

GOTM right there my friend. That 12th fret inlay is amazing as is the finish. I always had a thing for water-themed quilts.


----------



## Quinny (Aug 16, 2010)

That looks like a serious beast indeed, love it!! Well done and congrats Nolly!! (Niall here btw, finally got round to registering on ss.org)


----------



## kruneh (Aug 16, 2010)

Awesome!
A great deal of good ideas, fantastic woodwork and amazing finish.
I want one


----------



## revclay (Aug 16, 2010)

That thing is good...I mean, real good. I want to be friends with it...congrats on the epic new axe.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Aug 16, 2010)

GOTFM!! best inlay evaaaaaaaaaaaaaar


----------



## Born4metal85 (Aug 17, 2010)

now that's what I call a beauty!!!


----------



## Roo (Aug 18, 2010)

Many many thanks guys. Its still blowing my mind every time I play it. And thats just it, every time I walk into the room, if I've left it on my bed I cannot help but stare at it, and then pick it up. I really don't know if I'll keep my old 7 anymore (The maverick species 7) although I will probably do some work on it, perhaps rip off the finish and dye it a more natural woody black. In fact there are very few of my original guitars I'll still play now. 

I'm actually really missing going in to the workshop and visiting it/hanging out with dylan, it was a great process, made the price tag even more worth it. And whilst watching Gojira at Bloodstock fest whilst a teensy bit stoned, I sort of started thinking about my 6 string custom which I decided I would go for sometime in the future, however I had not planned to do this for some time at all, so infuriatingly having some sound ideas about it made me sort of consider getting some more solid designs on the go. A similar idea to the 7, but with a different water inlay and probably a thru blue burl top, maybe a swamp ash back, HSS config and hipshot trem (not a full blown floyd of course, just something subtle like a strat style trem) thats the plan.

Thanks to all of you voting it GOTM, lets get Dylan on there. Maybe we could try and get both Mine and Nolly's up for a dual win! 

Was talking to a new customer of Dyl's with Adam recently, and there's a tasty new daemoness 7 on the way, in a similar vein to ours. Freaking excited about it! Watch out for that one!


----------



## Kayzer (Aug 18, 2010)

This is probably the coolest inlay I ve ever seen!

...and i am normaly a NO inlay guy at all!


----------



## HaloHat (Aug 19, 2010)

Your and Nolly's guitars got me looking. I have to say Dylan/Daemoness has a great website too.


----------



## Taskeruss (Aug 19, 2010)

This guitar is seriously kicking ass!!! I've got a Dæmoness 7 being started around sept as well fully can't wait


----------



## Roo (Aug 20, 2010)

You so just added me on facebook. Good choice sir!


----------



## NeglectedField (Aug 23, 2010)

Roo knows how I feel about this. GOTM hands down.

The only downside of having a guitar like this is I'd be too scared of anything bad happening to it.


----------



## Roo (Aug 23, 2010)

I am really very paranoid that something bad will happen. But Dylan makes his stuff to be super durable. The satin finish on the rear is still un marked, not by belt OR belly friction. Also the finish on the front is something like single polymer or something (Iheard Nolly on about it) so its really really hard to damage, and if it does, it just needs sanding down and refinishing and its literally good as new. Legend


----------



## Stringjam (Aug 23, 2010)

Phenomenal! 

Some really good photos, too.


----------



## Ewan (Aug 24, 2010)

GOTM? GOTY!


----------

